# BER certs / higher prices for SEI grants



## rockofages (13 May 2010)

I notice some places are charging a lot more (nearly double) for BER certs when being done for the purposes of getting SEI grants.

Is there more work involved, or is this price gouging because the cert itself is grant aided?

I thought a BER cert was a BER cert.


----------



## Eithneangela (13 May 2010)

The BER registered certifier does not need to know the purpose of carrying out the inspection.  Question is not asked - we recently had one done for my mother's house and no mention of SEI grants was made.  Don't ever offer information you're not asked for


----------



## rockofages (13 May 2010)

Thanks.

This assessor is charging on average €100 for an assessment if it's SEI related.

http://www.berpro.com/price-list.html

Price gouging?


----------



## onq (6 Sep 2011)

No price gouging there.
€100 is the lowest price I've seen.

When they came out first there were huge rip-offs on prices.
I am embarrassed to think what one client paid for a BER cert looking at current prices, but there was silly money paid out then.
The suggested cost back in 2008-2009 was somewhere around €400-600 with €350 being considered a good price, but you get what you pay for.

Given that a report has to be issued and transportation and professional indemnity cover maintained, I don't see that a €100 fee covers the cost of - 

- taking instruction
- attending
- inspecting
- measuring
- calculations
- making the report.

Unless of course BER Assessors are just doing walk through inspections and no calculations.
In that case €100 would seem a reasonable price to pay, but is this a proper report?

ONQ.

[broken link removed]

All advice on AAM is remote from the situation and cannot be relied upon               as a defence or support - in and of itself - should legal       action    be      taken.
Competent legal and building professionals should be asked to advise in               Real Life with rights to inspect and issue reports on the       matters    at      hand.


----------



## onq (6 Sep 2011)

+1 gocall01

Estate agents seem to be treating this requirement in a cavalier fashion.
I had to repeatedly request a BER Cert from one such recently over a period of two weeks.

While it is only required for sale or let, it is advisable to get it when upgrading works regarding increased insulation or using ew ambient energy sources are undertaken.
The Cert lasts for ten years, assuming everything stays equal and if you talk to the BER Assessor BEFORE you undertake the work, you can undertake more appropriate improvements.

ONQ.

[broken link removed]

All advice on AAM is remote from the situation and cannot be relied upon                as a defence or support - in and of itself - should legal        action    be      taken.
Competent legal and building professionals should be asked to advise in                Real Life with rights to inspect and issue reports on the        matters    at      hand.


----------



## Galwaygirl (6 Sep 2011)

The fee also includes 25 euro charge by seai to lodge the ber cert!


----------



## Shane007 (6 Sep 2011)

I use two BER assessors most weeks and they charge €165 plus VAT (€200 including) and the other charges €165 but he is not VAT registered. They both spend hours measuring, photographing, etc. and give very comprehensive reports. I have used a €99 assessor once before but never again (in and out in 20 minutes with a generic report). 

You get what you pay for.


----------



## onq (6 Sep 2011)

Thanks for the up-to-date comments Shane.

Any chance you might post some more information on them?

ONQ.

[broken link removed]

All advice on AAM is remote from the situation and cannot be relied upon                 as a defence or support - in and of itself - should  legal        action    be      taken.
Competent legal and building professionals should be asked to advise in                 Real Life with rights to inspect and issue reports on the         matters    at      hand.


----------



## Shane007 (7 Sep 2011)

onq said:


> Thanks for the up-to-date comments Shane.
> 
> Any chance you might post some more information on them?
> 
> ONQ.


 
Hi ONQ, what type of information are you looking for?


----------



## Bronte (8 Sep 2011)

onq said:


> €100 is the lowest price I've seen.
> 
> Given that a report has to be issued and transportation and professional indemnity cover maintained, I don't see that a €100 fee covers the cost of -
> 
> ...


 
Well I'm delighted the price has come down for a worthless bit of paper.  Should I ever have to get them, I'll not need the BER accessor to even visit the property, as I'll just be wanting one with my name, property address and Z rating or whatever it requires to comply with the form filling.  Nor should I be purchase will I ever rely on one paid for by the vendor.


----------



## rockofages (8 Sep 2011)

onq said:


> No price gouging there.
> €100 is the lowest price I've seen.


There was price gouging as the €100 in my original post was a "premium" for doing the SEAI paperwork, on top of the ordinary BER cost.

Turns out this varies widely and I got two certs done since then. One was €200 and it was an in and out job. The second was far more comprehensive and it was €115, and included the SEAI work for that.


----------



## onq (31 Oct 2011)

Shane007 said:


> Hi ONQ, what type of information are you looking for?



Contact names and numbers.


ONQ.

[broken link removed]

All advice on AAM is remote from the situation and cannot be relied upon                  as a defence or support - in and of itself - should   legal        action    be      taken.
Competent legal and building professionals should be asked to advise in                  Real Life with rights to inspect and issue reports on  the         matters    at      hand.


----------



## Shane007 (1 Nov 2011)

Eddie Power 087 - 222 5830 (No VAT) www.eddiepowerber.ie
Mark Shirley 087 - 987 1979 (VAT Registered) www.2eva.ie

Have used both of them & found them equally as good. Very thorough with clients.


----------



## onq (2 Nov 2011)

Many thanks Shane - you cannot have too many contact names for competent persons. 


ONQ.

[broken link removed]

All advice on AAM is remote from the situation and cannot be relied upon                   as a defence or support - in and of itself - should    legal        action    be      taken.
Competent legal and building professionals should be asked to advise in                   Real Life with rights to inspect and issue reports on   the         matters    at      hand.


----------

